# NC30 too dark, NC25 too light. any suggestions?



## tinkerbellz (Nov 12, 2007)

I bought Studio Fix Fluid Foundation last week, the MA recommended NC30, after trying NC25 (it was light/ashy) and  a NW (too orange). This was my first foundation purchase from MAC.


I have been using SFF NC30 for the past few days but it turns a little orange on me and is  a touch dark.


NC25 seems slightly too light (potential ashy look), would it be better for me to stick with the NC30 or can I darken the NC25 somehow? I love the finish and wear of the SFF but I may have to give up on it because I can't find a good shade.


Is it possible to use NC25 and NC30 together as a option?


Thanks


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2007)

i'd suggest mixing the nc30 with some moisturizer which will make it a little lighter.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 12, 2007)

I have the same exact issue. I end up mixing the two or go with a different company all together for foundation.


----------



## tinkerbellz (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_I have the same exact issue. I end up mixing the two or go with a different company all together for foundation._

 
Thanks for the replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you been able to mix the two successfully? 

Which other foundations have you used that have a close colour match?


----------



## lvgz (Nov 13, 2007)

you could mix the two. if youre in a rush, i honestly would put on the lighter foundation, and then layer bronzer or a contouring power/blush around the edges of your face (and cheekbones if youd like.)


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 13, 2007)

I had the exact same problem... so I purchased MAC Studio Tech foundation in NC 27.  I apply it with a foundation brush (even though it comes in a compact with a sponge), and it works like a dream!!! No mixing!!
In the summer I am more of an NC 30 (up to C3 sometimes!) and in the winter I get to be about NC 25.  NC 27 is working great for fall.  I got color matched on my neck, just under my chin.  Now my makeup is seamless.  Highly recommend Studio Tech-- it is very underrated.  If you start with a good moisturizer, followed by a good primer like Smashbox, this stuff slides on smoothly with the MAC 190 brush.  HTH!!!


----------



## redambition (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_you could mix the two. if youre in a rush, i honestly would put on the lighter foundation, and then layer bronzer or a contouring power/blush around the edges of your face (and cheekbones if youd like.)_

 
agreed on using the touch lighter foundation when you're in a hurry - it's easy to warm up a face with a light dusting of bronzer. it's not so easy to lighten a coat of too-dark foundation.

if you choose the mixing option: you could get an empty foundation bottle (or a small travel bottle for toiletries) and mix up a batch in one go. this way you'll have it pre-mixed, ready to go when you need it.


----------

